# Database Discussions > Sybase >  Text Search Within Same Sentence (Possibly Verity?)

## vcs1161

I am pretty sure there is a way to run a text search for words that are in the same sentence but can't seem to get the syntax right. I am working with Rapid SQL and trying to use a verity function "<many><sentence>(word1, word2, word3, word4)" in an SQL query.

I need to find results where all these words are in the same sentence within a large text area. So an example of what I am working with is:

Select
date,
rep_id
FROM 
table1 t1,
table2 t2(this is where the text is located)
where
date between 11/1/2012 and 12/1/2012
and t1.rep_id = t2.rep_id

and this is where I stumble on looking for the keywords in t2 where _word1, word2, word3, and word_4 are in the text *AND* in the same sentence. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

----------

